# TOSTADORA, capitulo que hacemos despues de empapada??



## chemistrylover (Sep 19, 2012)

HOla!! Les paso a contar el problema... 
Resulta que todo tiene tendencia a ensuciarse y la tostadora no está exenta de ello... Primer se la da vuelta y caen todas las migas, pero si se observa se verá que se acumuló grasa sobre el enrejado interior. Esponja húmeda y mucho detergente. Para secarla, al balcón y resulta que para cuando regresé a casa de noche había llovido todo el día.  
   Es casi como si se hubiera caído a la bañadera como mencionan en otro problema...
     Solo que no se muere nadie, salvo que mi señora madre encuentre la tostadora limpisima y rota...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 19, 2012)

si la tostadora no es electronica(con temporizador,alarma, reloj o algun otro aditamento), 







no creo que tengas problemas, solo!!!, dejala que se seque o con cuidado desarma y seca todo puede ser con un secador de cabello, y norma N°1, no se enchufa hasta que no este totalmente seca 
si es de estas....






es otro tema, tal vez no funcione de primera


----------



## microbanelectronica (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola amigo, como dice Solaris8, vas a tener que desarmarla con paciencia, desconectar si es que tiene conectores tipo BOSCH y secar bien los mismos, y por supuesto secar resistencia y demas componentes y luego que la seques dejarla un par de dias desarmada al aire libre (ojo con las lluvias) para quitar toda la humedad que le quede, ya si tiene como dice el compañero otro tipo de componentes para distintas funciones quiza tengas que reemplazar alguno de estos o asegurarte bien de que esten secos...

suerte!!


----------



## gaam (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola amigo, es correcto lo que dicen los compa;eros. La tostadora es un simple aparato electrico que consta de un resistencia de hilos y un temporizador generalmente analogico y algunos digital.
Debe estar todo seco, especialmente la del temporizador. Suerte y no te olvides de nosotros


----------

